# Pulse X RDA JHB



## vaalboy (10/10/18)

I'm up in JHB on business and want to know if any JHB based vendors have stock of the RDA?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

vaalboy said:


> I'm up in JHB on business and want to know if any JHB based vendors have stock of the RDA?


@sirvape should have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (10/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> @sirvape should have



I'm in JHB this week

Reactions: Like 2


----------

